# houdini snails



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

So today I am in the nursey and well I was finishing off the shelves in the closet I look over at the tank and out of the corner of my eye I see a black dot on my tank so I go over thier and see that its a little snail, so I'm looking at it from all angles bum founded and see thier is 3 other ones, so now I'm just mind blown, where the hell did these guys come from the only thing in tank up till two a few days ago was rock slate and sand and both of those I boiled for hours, and the tank sat for 2 years and was SW before I got it, so I did alot of scrubbing on the tank and lid too, and a few days ago I took a start off the top of one of my plants out of my 55g and put it in thier but I have no snails in my 55g and never have ever owned snails my whole life, so I have no explanation on where these guys came from, the tank has been set up for awhile so I am baffled.


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

OMG i got in this morning and turn on the light and thier is probaly about ten of them now!!!


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

snails have a way of doing that, I dont know much about how they can last when their eggs are dehydrated.

perhapse the eggs came in with the water?


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

So today i noticed the rams "I think" are eating the snails cause i seen two shells floating at the top of the water, and seen a ram poking around at one one the glass, so they might just take care of my snail problem, but at the same time I'm kinda wanting to see what they will look like when they get bigger.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Their likely some variant of pond snail


----------

